# Husband suffering from Crohn



## SherlynP (Oct 6, 2015)

It has been 4 weeks now that he has been diagnosed for Crohn and he also has Erythema. I don't know he is very worried and low nowadays. I don't know how to help him out. The doctors are trying their best to help be stay positive but he is still down. 
He was the one who managed everything about the finance and it is kinda messed up now. The loans are out of track and even got notification from one of the financial service providers in New Jersey, Aspire FCU. I don't know what to do about it.
I'm really worried about him. I can't see him so low and I want to do something for him. How I can motivate him? I am so worried cause he was so active and positive in the life, but it is like everything just turned around. He is now just exact opposite to what he was.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello SherlynP and welcome to the forum. Sorry for the late reply.

Crohn's is a debilitating illness with no known cure so a diagnosis like that is a huge life altering blow. One month isn't much time at all to take in all this information and start to feel better from any sort of treatment let alone accept the fact that you have a lifelong illness that has no cure. Was he put on any medications to treat the Crohn's? The most important thing right now is to get him into remission so his body starts feeling better but accepting the fact that you now have a lifelong illness may take a lot longer to begin to bounce back from (it honestly took me years of going back and forth from thinking I was ok with it to definitely not ok. I still have my days decades later).

You can help by learning about the disease as much as possible, treatment, diets (keep in mind that everyone is different, there is no Crohn's diet so have foods at home that he can tolerate) etc. Be there for him when he's feeling low and give him space if he needs it. This disease can be very painful in many ways and sometimes all we need is a little support and understanding. 

If you have anymore specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Optimistic (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi there. I am really sorry that you and he are dealing with this. Quite frankly it does suck. I will say that once he gets into remission, and he will, your life will change again for the better. 

The financial issues have to be really stressful. Is there any way he can sit beside you for a bit, even different times, to go over what you have and how to pay it? 

Maybe you can do something for him he enjoys today. His favorite meal and watch a show he loves together? 

I hope things improve soon.


----------

